# Got a ticket today



## tigerbait (Oct 8, 2007)

For expired inspection sticker. Can't pass inspection until I find the source causing
peake codes 1A and 1B, mixture control off idle both banks. Cleaned the MAF but
no help. Looked high and low for vacuum leaks but can't find any. Went thru two 
cans of carb cleaner. Just ordered a new MAF and will also change both cam 
sensors. Could the idle control valve have anything to do with these codes? 
Also could use some suggestions. Plan to change the belts and hoses (car has 
80000 miles) and both vanos solenoid gaskets that are leaking. Question is, should
I also go ahead and change the water pump and thermostat? I plan on pulling the 
radiator for better access and because it pretty easy to get out. Anything else I 
should look at changing while I'm in there? After this it's on to changing both valve
cover gaskets. Can hardly wait. Anyway, would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Might as well future proof it and do the water pump and theromstat. I am getting mine changed and also the valve cover gaskets also..


----------

